# A little advice needed about moving to Dubai



## MissMapp (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello, I am sure that you get fed up answering the same questions from those who are considering moving to Dubai but much of the information on the forum I that have found is from a year or two ago and I wondered how relevant it is now. I would dearly appreciate any info you could give me as we are in a complete tail spin (we are more than a bit risk averse!).

Anyway, my OH has just received a job offer to work in Dubai. The initial offer is:

1. Basic salary: AED 15,000.00 per month
2. House Rent allowance: AED 7500.00 per month.
3. Company maintained car (4 wheel drive): Cost to company AED 4000.00 per month

This low to me (there is me, OH and our 16 month old son) especially when looking a rental property and I think we will need 3 beds. We have asked for an allowance for medical insurance, school fees (when appropriate). 

As a gut feeling, do you think that this is doable or will things be tight? We are not desperate to move abroad but think the UK will be a pretty miserable place to live in the next few years and the timing is right for us. However, if this package is poor then we might as well be skint in the UK with friends and family around us then skint in a foreign country.

Your views are greatly appreciated. Many thanks indeed in advance.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Curious, what is OH? 

Did you read the sticky that says, read this before posting? Loads of posts lately as well talking about breakdowns of costs of living. Search is your friend. 

I would say that is low. That amount is only going to get you a two bedroom most likely. The salary is going to be low. It can be quite expensive here for entertainment and going out. You would be stuck without a vehicle, with a baby. Would they be willing to give you the money directly and then you guys get two midsize vehicles for about the same price? Do you have a degree or professional experience that will allow you to get a job once you are here? 

You could live ok but deffinatly not enjoying the lifestyle that dubai offers. That income would be ok for a single person, in my opinion.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

What does your OH do?

It does depend on how you decide to live your life. That package would be quite generous for a single person, and manageable for a couple with a baby, however you wouldnt be able to afford the best cars nor live in the poshest areas....

But its not a "low" salary, particularly in today's market, unless your OH is a CFO or a senior engineer.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MissMapp said:


> Hello, I am sure that you get fed up answering the same questions from those who are considering moving to Dubai but much of the information on the forum I that have found is from a year or two ago and I wondered how relevant it is now. I would dearly appreciate any info you could give me as we are in a complete tail spin (we are more than a bit risk averse!).
> 
> Anyway, my OH has just received a job offer to work in Dubai. The initial offer is:
> 
> ...



Firstly you refer to OH (Jynx - Other Half) so does that mean you aren't married? I trust you appreciate that is a major problem? (I am assuming you have read the sticky threads?)

For a family of three, from the UK, the salary is very low and the housing allowance is not sufficient for a three bed place in a good area. You might just get a small villa in somewhere like Mirdiff, but it doesn't leave you many options.

Although your son is still very small, it is important that school fees are included in the package as they are very expensive indeed and you will not be able to afford them on that low salary.

Whilst Dubai offers many opportunities, like anywhere, it is not much fun if you have no money. I'd advise you not to accept this on the current terms.

Good luck


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

OH = other half, I assume? 

Without knowing your circumstances in the UK, it's hard to say whether you would be better off financially here. You do say you are skint, so if by that you mean you are living from paycheck to paycheck, then this might be doable. Definitely try and get medical as well as school fees, which are quite expensive here (as are most things). A higher housing allowance would be necessary for a 3 bedroom

Overall, though, I do think it is a bit low, but as mentioned, depends on the job and your OH's qualifications. Are you a stay at home mom? If you're in the work force, or plan to be, that has to be taken into consideration, i.e., future potential income here compared to the UK


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Oops, I posted at the same time as Elphaba. I wouldn't have bothered if I'd seen hers first as mine just basically repeats what she says.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> Oops, I posted at the same time as Elphaba. I wouldn't have bothered if I'd seen hers first as mine just basically repeats what she says.


That's because we are both right. Again


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> That's because we are both right. Again


What can I say - great minds think alike!


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

nola said:


> What can I say - great minds think alike!


Simple minds never differ.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

My 2 pennies worth, try and negotiate a little more on the salary, 4000 a month for a car is a fair ammount and would get a petty decent car for that. Would they take some of the car allowance say 2000, then put that on the rent allowance? 9500 per month would get you a three bed in Springs area. My opinion is i wouldrather be skint here than skint in the UK, at least beaches are free !Good luck


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

As I've always said on these things, it depends on your individual lifestyle choices and what your situation is in your home country.

It may well be for the job that your other half does that the package listed is the going rate, you might be able to negotiate a bit but it won't be far off. You can't just expect a "good package" if the job isn't highly valued.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Why do you need a 3 bed villa when you only have 1 child? Your housing allowance will only allow a small, 2 bed villa/apartment. Do you have the funds to set up here? Will the company pay all your relocation costs or to furnish your new home? Will they pay the 5% Agency Fee, Utilities, 5% Housing Fee? IF they are not going to cover these costs you could find yourself in debt before you even start and you do not want to be in debt in Dubai. This looks to me like a single person allowance, if you are not married you could have problems. You do not mention if your OH is going to work, how is he getting a residence visa?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW, do not ask the company to skimp on the car, 4000 will mean they are giving you a decent car which you need here. You don't want to be in a Yaris on these roads with your child.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Why do you need a 3 bed villa when you only have 1 child? Your housing allowance will only allow a small, 2 bed villa/apartment. Do you have the funds to set up here? Will the company pay all your relocation costs or to furnish your new home? Will they pay the 5% Agency Fee, Utilities, 5% Housing Fee? IF they are not going to cover these costs you could find yourself in debt before you even start and you do not want to be in debt in Dubai. This looks to me like a single person allowance, if you are not married you could have problems. You do not mention if your OH is going to work, how is he getting a residence visa?


think the job offer was for her OH

Good points about the relo costs, etc.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd suggest that a lot of people want a spare room as they expect regular visitors...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry MissMapp as Nola pointed out it is your OH's offer. Most mums meet new friends at the school or nursery gates, you will struggle to pay nursery fees and a second car on that wage. Will you be happy here away from family and friends? If you are not married your OH will not be able to sponsor you or your child for residency. Sorry do not mean to sound so negative but it is a huge decision and not a great wage. There is nothing worse than having to keep turning down offers from friends to go out because you can't keep up with them financially. Of course the beach is free but it's too hot half the year and the novelty of sunbathing soon wears thin.


----------



## MissMapp (Nov 2, 2010)

Hello all

Many thanks for all the replies. Sorry for the delay in getting back -- real life got in the way. I think we have pretty much decided not to go. 

The package isn't good enough for us to upsticks. My husband (sorry for the Other Half confusion) would have to work six days a week with no holiday in the first year which I think is harsh and in reality he will not see our son much at all. 

The company say that they will cover basic medical insurance but we will probably have to buy extra (I am diabetic so suspect that will hike up the cost lots), they will not pay a relocation fee and future school fees are negotiable but not guaranteed.

I can't imagine that they will increase the package massively to make it worth our while and it seems that we will have to spend all of our savings in relocation and a years advance rent to even get out there. The only way we would have done it was if we could live well, pay off a big chunk of our mortgage and have enough room for family and friends to come and visit. I don't think the beach is enough of a draw for me -- we are all pale skinned and burn easily!

The company would want us out there by 1st January too which I think is pretty unrealistic considering my OH has no holiday entitlement left for this year, and I would need to visit for a week at least to see if I wanted to live in Dubai. Therefore, I think it is a non starter. The company hiring is one of my husband's old clients, so I think at least he feels flattered that he has been headhunted but clearly they don't want him that much if they are not prepared to pay for him.

We are skint at the moment, as I got made redundant in November 2008 and then 3 days later found out I was up the duff after not thinking I could have children and never really wanting them. There isn't much part time work in the UK but I think I have more chance of picking up contract work here than in a foreign country. The thought of spending 3 years not seeing my OH much, shopping and lazing on a beach smothered in Factor 1 zillion doesn't feel me with much enthusiasm!

So, after my very, very long monologue, I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who replied. Your advice has been invaluable!

Have fun in Dubai to those of you living there. I suspect if you are earning enough, it sure beats living in Essex!

MissMapp x


----------



## Merapi (Nov 24, 2010)

It sounds like a very bad company you're dealing with and not to proceed with them is the best decision you have made. Just keep on trying for better offers from better co's.


----------

